# Trackside LED's Success !!



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

I bought 30 5mm pre-wired LED's from onzium.com. I built light posts from 1/4 aluminium tubing 6 1/2 inches long. Flared the light end, threaded the light through and used a broom stick to give the light post a curve. The result...super bright super clean, car crash proof trackside lights. And cheap. Lights were $1.29 each and the tubing .99 per foot. Under $3.00 each. The pre-wired lights have the resistor shrink wrapped on and ready to wire up. Unlike the incandescent lights the LED's have only a 30 degree light coverage area. But if you angle them to the track they throw much more light. They run at 10 to 14 volts DC. Way cool. Time for some G3 night racing. mj


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

How about posting some pix of your finished lights? Thanks, rr


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

PICS! :tongue:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Pic coming up. I still have about twenty lights to make and wire to the power. I want to do some finishing touches to the scenery. About one week for the pics. Just hit up ebay for a bunch of mag traction and G+ old school bodies. Hard bodies and G3 a mag traction cars dream. mj


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)




----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

Just a friendly reminder....




WE WANT PICS!! lol
I cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

Me thinks it was a hoax!! :dude:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

^^ Bump ^^

Yo Citylights you've teased us long enough!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Yeah, i'm looking for the cheat sheets on how to.  rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Must have been a brown out!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Edit:removed the picture as it was PG in its nature...sorry about that! 

[/QUOTE]

(there was a picture here...) :wave: 

pics....Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Finally*

At least this thread has some lights now...HEADLAMPS!...Seems the high beam relay is stuck :tongue:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey all I have finished the detailing of my track. Buildings in trees,in people in. Looks pretty good. I'll be shooting some pic this week and posting soon!! Until then just imagine a 1/4" aluminum tube bent like a sheperds crook with a LED light in the end. Very simple. Pics within a week. mj


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Imagine... it isn't hard to do...*



[email protected] said:


> Until then just imagine a 1/4" aluminum tube bent like a sheperds crook with a LED light in the end.


Nothing to kill or die for... and no de-slotting too. Imagine all the slot cars running round in peace... ooh ooh oooh ooh-ooh. Well you may say I'm a dreamer, but I'm not the only one.  nd


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

^^ Bump ^^


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Wasn't MJ Spiderman's girlfriend? :tongue:


----------

